# Urgent Oficina De Extranjeros Question



## gracegaldo (Mar 10, 2012)

Hello all, 

My husband and I are moving to Granada at the start of July. I am British EU and he is American. We are applying for an appointment for him to get his family member of an EU citizen residency but when we go to the website we are unsure of which type of appointment he needs. There is a drop down box with lots of options but none specifically say family member of EU application. Here is where we are looking:

https://sede.mpt.gob.es/frontend/portada/seccion/icpplus/

From this page you go to proceed and you will see the drop down box.

This is as far as we have go with limited Spanish. 

He starts work the week after we arrive so we are in a bit of a hurry! 
If anyone knows the type of appointment we need we would really appreciate your advice! 

Thank you!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

familiares de residentes comunitarios.

Not all offices do all the different ones.

I think the one you actually want is "toma de huellas (exp.tarjeta) familiares ciudadanos de la unión de la europea." Which is the one requiring fingerprints as your husband, not being from the EU will actually get a 'tarjeta de residencía' . They might include it in the familiares de residentes comunitarios in Granada. Best way is if someone can ring & ask for you.


----------



## gracegaldo (Mar 10, 2012)

gus-lopez said:


> familiares de residentes comunitarios.
> 
> Not all offices do all the different ones.
> 
> I think the one you actually want is "toma de huellas (exp.tarjeta) familiares ciudadanos de la unión de la europea." Which is the one requiring fingerprints as your husband, not being from the EU will actually get a 'tarjeta de residencía' . They might include it in the familiares de residentes comunitarios in Granada. Best way is if someone can ring & ask for you.




Thank you!! Thats a big help


----------



## riveting (Jun 17, 2012)

gracegaldo said:


> Hello all,
> 
> My husband and I are moving to Granada at the start of July. I am British EU and he is American. We are applying for an appointment for him to get his family member of an EU citizen residency but when we go to the website we are unsure of which type of appointment he needs. There is a drop down box with lots of options but none specifically say family member of EU application. Here is where we are looking:
> 
> ...




Hey. I suppose he is applying for residency as your husband (ie EU relative) and not via sponsorship from his new bosses. If it is via the EU stream, you need to have registered yourself as an EU citizen and obtained your NIE first, before he can apply. As it was mentioned before, each province works differently. In the case of Granada I do not see any option in the drop down menu to ask for an appointment for an EU citizen like yourself. That MAY mean you dont need one, and that you just go there and they do it on the spot. You need to confirm this with a local office.

With regards to your husband, once you have your NIE you need to ask for an appointment for him where it says Familiares de Residentes Comunitarios. The Huella that someone mentioned before, is for a later stage, when your application has been approved.

Hope this helps and welcome to the country!


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

As riveting says, _you_ need to register first.

We signed on at the main police station and it was simply a case of turning up and queuing (for a long time...), then taking our payment slip to the bank to get it stamped and returning the next day to receive our paperwork.

But that has now changed...


> Since November 2009 the new Oficina de Extranjeros en Granada is at a new facility next to the old prison (San Agapito Street # 2, CP 18013. Phone 958909311/958909314/958909315. Fax: 958 909 405).


Translated from here Oficina de Extranjería de Granada

So, it would be a good idea to ring and ask about this.


----------



## gracegaldo (Mar 10, 2012)

Thank you everyone, this is all really helpful stuff. It's been quite overwhelming trying to figure out what to do and when, but all the help here makes it easier. I'll let you know what happens!


----------



## gracegaldo (Mar 10, 2012)

One more question...

Does anyone know if it is possible to have our marriage "registered"in the UK? We were married in the USA. I have read in many places that the first thing we need to do is have our marriage registered in the EU country I am from, although after searching I have been told that in the UK this is not possible.

Also, has anyone else that has been through this process had their birth certificate apostiled? We have our wedding certificate apostiled but did not know about the birth certificate until now. 

Thank you!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gracegaldo said:


> One more question...
> 
> Does anyone know if it is possible to have our marriage "registered"in the UK? We were married in the USA. I have read in many places that the first thing we need to do is have our marriage registered in the EU country I am from, although after searching I have been told that in the UK this is not possible.
> 
> ...


your UK birth cert?

I recently had to get my kids' birth certs apostilled - I couriered them to the UK & had them back within a week

http://www.fco.gov.uk/en/about-us/what-we-do/services-we-deliver/legal-services/


----------



## gracegaldo (Mar 10, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> your UK birth cert?
> 
> I recently had to get my kids' birth certs apostilled - I couriered them to the UK & had them back within a week
> 
> Legal services


I was wondering about both my UK birth certificate and my husbands US birth certificate. Mine would be easy enough to do because we are still here in the UK but my husbands would have to be sent off to the USA, so if that really needs to be done we had better get in the post now. 

We have also just read that the oficina de extranjeros wants to see our wedding certificate from the EU country we were married in. Well, we were not married in the EU, we were married in the USA. Uh oh!


----------

